# Watermelon and Kiwi Concentrate Help



## stephen.johnson2 (26/7/17)

Hi

I have made an awesome Menthol Litchi.....now looking to add some good Watermelon and Kiwi.....can you give me advice on a good strong variant of both?

Like FA,CAP, INWERA etc

Which should i go for?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (26/7/17)

Calling @RichJB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (26/7/17)

I am by no means very experienced,but from my research into kiwi I enjoy TFA kiwi double most,but according to some FA Kiwi is the closest you will get.Also found TFA Watermelon is quite potent.But I will leave this to the masters to clarify,also subscribed to this one...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (26/7/17)

For candied watermelon, LorAnn is the most popular. It seems to be no-fly though as local vendors don't stock it. Purilum Watermelon has been well received. From Reddit reviewers SophisticatedHack:



> On the nose it certainly doesn't scream Jolly Rancher like LA Watermelon does or even TPA (to a lesser degree) for that matter. It smells softer and more realistic and somewhat reminds me of a more robust version of FA's red summer watermelon where you can sense the soft fibrous fleshy texture of the actual fruit. Some good realism but you also detect there is some good sweetness in there as well. I definitely do not get Jolly Ranchers like you get from LA Watermelon. I am beginning to suspect this is one of those "hybrid" part realistic and part candied flavors.
> 
> Inhale has a nice building sweetness with a grainy/fibrous texture that is pretty fleshlike-not quite as dry as FA. It combines to make somewhat of a "mushy" texture. It is not a bad thing but I don't know that I've run across a similar texture. There are some realistic watermelon notes in there but I am also getting something close to raspberry coming along for the ride. That sweet 'berry' like note is perhaps where some folks are getting the candy from this. I am getting something closer to a pumped up less realistic FA Watermelon. It seems like it will have more presence in a mix which has always been an issue with me using FA Watermelon. It has a nice natural sweetness to it perhaps as if it is more ripe.



And mysticrosell:



> Juicy artificial watermelon. This tastes just like the Jolly Rancher Candy, just not quite as strong. I think it will be spot on at a slightly higher percentage. This is also going to be delicious with the Jelly Candy. Very close to the Bubblicious gum as well if there is a bubblegum flavor available to complete it, if it even needs it.
> 
> Compared to Lorann's, which is my favorite watermelon candy, this beats it hands down. PUR is much stronger and has that slight tangy bite in the background that is missing in Lorann's, and is more complex over all. It also seems more juicy tasting. Would I buy this? Yes, I would get this over LA.



If you want realistic watermelon, FA is probably the one. Although, as stated above, it is quite weak for an FA flavour and dry. RinVapes notes that Inw Watermelon is very authentic but it's apparently weak for an Inw flavour, is overwhelmed easily, and others aren't as complimentary about it. FA is probably the safest.

For kiwifruit, FA is the most popular, realistic but also with a touch of candy. TFA Kiwi Double is a bit more candy. Pro tip from ID10-T and Philosaphucker: add FA and TFA together for the best and most realistic kiwi. They have different ratios (Philosa 2 FA to 1 TFA, ID10-T 4 TFA to 1 FA) but they agree that the two mixed are better than either standalone. ID10-T adds that TFA Kiwi Double with TFA Toasted Marshmallow make a great combo.

I think it was skiddlz who rated the FA Kiwi as being very weak. He preferred FW Kiwi iirc. So there's that. But the consensus is for FA and TFA. Flv Kiwi is apparently potent and weird, they seem to have missed the boat on that one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Soutie (26/7/17)

For watermelon, TFA is my favorite. It really trumps FA and has a really authentic flavour. FA tastes quite watered down to me.
there are some really nice kiwi flavours, FA is quite nice as is FW if you want something slightly tarter, Kiwi double is not bad either.

all considered I would opt for TFA watermelon and FW kiwi

Edit: I should learn to spell

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## stephen.johnson2 (26/7/17)

thanks for the amazing reviews - they are super helpful

Anyone try CAP?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (26/7/17)

TFA Watermelon is a very realistic and quite strong watermelon for me.
Kinda like what FA Watermelon should've been.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## RichJB (26/7/17)

Interesting, I must try TFA Watermelon. I'd heard it was much stronger than FA but also heard it was quite candy. I only have FA which is OK but a bit meh and then ZAC, which is candy. I'd like a more authentic watermelon at some point. A Discord user recommended MB Big Watermelon to me but I haven't heard much else about it and I suspect it's candy-ish too. There's also NicVape Real Watermelon. I've been quite impressed by NicVape flavours and their "Real" sub-brand seems good. But it's almost impossible to find reviews of NicVape flavours and even harder to source them. Vaperite had but are out of stock atm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (26/7/17)

RichJB said:


> Interesting, I must try TFA Watermelon. I'd heard it was much stronger than FA but also heard it was quite candy. I only have FA which is OK but a bit meh and then ZAC, which is candy. I'd like a more authentic watermelon at some point. A Discord user recommended MB Big Watermelon to me but I haven't heard much else about it and I suspect it's candy-ish too. There's also NicVape Real Watermelon. I've been quite impressed by NicVape flavours and their "Real" sub-brand seems good. But it's almost impossible to find reviews of NicVape flavours and even harder to source them. Vaperite had but are out of stock atm.


Hm, I don't really find TFA Watermelon to be candylike at all. Then again though, telling the difference between watermelon and watermelon candy isn't the easiest thing. Not with the watermelon profile, at least

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (26/7/17)

I just found the clip where skiddlz talks about FA Kiwi. He doesn't mention FW Kiwi (he talked about that in another podcast iirc) but says he reckons that FA Kiwi is the weakest kiwi on the market.



Just for some background, it was a contest mixer who submitted a recipe of 4% Cap Golden Pineapple, 2% FA Kiwi. skiddlz tears into him because the contestants were allowed to use three concentrates and this contestant only used two. skiddlz notes that he could have made the FA Kiwi stronger by adding TFA Double, or could have made the Cap Golden Pineapple stronger by adding Inw Pineapple. 

This is a common theme in mixing, that experienced mixers will use two or more different flavours of one profile to create the 'complete' profile that they want. So it's something to consider, instead of pursuing a single watermelon or kiwi flavour that hits the spot for you, try some combinations instead. The FA Kiwi/TFA Double and Cap Golden Pineapple/Inw Pineapple combos are two of the more popular ones but there are many others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (26/7/17)

RichJB said:


> I just found the clip where skiddlz talks about FA Kiwi. He doesn't mention FW Kiwi (he talked about that in another podcast iirc) but says he reckons that FA Kiwi is the weakest kiwi on the market.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny you should mention that, as I found a good layer-pairing for pineapple to be TFA Juicy Pineapple + CAP Golden Pineapple (in a 5:1 or 4:1 ratio in favour of CAP)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vino1718 (26/7/17)

stephen.johnson2 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have made an awesome Menthol Litchi.....now looking to add some good Watermelon and Kiwi.....can you give me advice on a good strong variant of both?
> 
> ...



Hope you're sharing it (the menthol litchi before adding the kiwi and watermelon). I Will post mine soon enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

